# High Quality Shorts with thin padding???



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I was super stoked to get a couple pair of expensive (for me) pearl izumi shorts in the early summer, but the thick padding (elite and liner shorts) ends up going up my as$ and irritating my b-hole.

I have a really old pair of Louish Garneau knickers that I wore last weekend due to the sudden weather drop and they were SUPER COMFY! The padding in them looks like the old leather chamois, but I'm pretty sure it's synthetic. 

Does anyone know of any companies that use a thin padding in their shorts? I wear baggies over 80% of the time so they don't have to be pretty. 

I remember a friend of mine used to buy Triathlon shorts because they dried faster and had a thin pad, but I looked at a pair that were for tris and they looked poorly made.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Are you talking about lycra shorts or mtb baggies suggestions? assuming the elite and liner is the lycra....

Nowadays, it's usually the cheapest version of lycra that have the old school, flat, thin chamois, from my experience anyway. I know another dude who prefers those also, but not me. I've had several of the old school through the years, but the constructed chamois is a lot more comfortable to me.

*** are you sure your shorts fit properly? chamois riding up, or shifting at all really, is usually a sign of poor fit. lycra's gotta be a super tight fit. Took me a couple of pairs of bibs to figure it out, even though I thought the first one's were tight enough.... also, look into some chamois cream


----------



## bradkay (Apr 9, 2013)

Sugoi makes some pretty nice Tri shorts. Check them out if you can.


----------



## yetimeg (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeti makes liners that are specific to mountain biking and have low-profile, but good quality pads. Might want to check them out.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Meg, those look perfect! Thank you.


----------



## RocketMagnet (May 22, 2008)

I've used all sorts of shorts and the main thing to avoid IMO is MTB shorts with fixed pads .. even the good ones will chaff and blister on long rides, in the wet a rear mudguard stops your arse getting wet which can cause serious chaff blisters over distance. So if your going cheap shorts I'd ensure a separate quality liner like the Yeti, do not skimp on a low quality cheap Chamois its a false economy... I've learned this the hard way.
Essentially a separate liner can micro move inside your shorts and reduce the chaffing of a low(er) quality pad.

If you want to replace your pain induce eye watering to bank balance induced then get some Assos bibs. I thought it was all marketing BS but as a MTB rider mainly I will never wear anything but these now under some cheap baggies or full roadie style in the summer. The price is staggering but if you want to do multi day long rides then nothing even comes close.

The cheapest they do are the Uno's with the 5 Chamois (~£90-£120.. yes seriously these are the cheapest), next up are the Millies @ 130-150 but the best are IMO the FI 13's but your talking 170+ yet these have the thinnest chamois. Essentially I got the Uno's then after a few weeks using them I got the others and binned all my other liners, totally sold on these now and basically the day I stop wearing these is the day I stop biking.
I'm not convinced about their other ulta expensive apparel like jerseys but their shorts are simply stunning and worth every penny IMO.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

I have zoics with a removable liner that have nice thin pads


----------



## straverse (Nov 7, 2008)

They're not cheap (much more pricey than just about all of the Pearl stuff), but the Assos Uno pad is awesome (and definitely thinner than the LG and Sugoi pads).

H FI.Uno_s5 - ASSOS of Switzerland


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I prefer baggies. I don't wear a liner for most rides but for longer (3 hrs ) I add a light weight liner.

Club Ride is a very nice product. Good fit and not bulky, just enough padding

Ladies
DamselCham | Club Ride Apparel

Men's
Johnson | Club Ride Apparel


----------

